
The dubious power of power poses - DanBC
http://timharford.com/2016/06/the-dubious-power-of-power-poses/
======
DanBC
I'm posting this because some UK politicians have started adopting bizarre
power poses.

[http://metro.co.uk/2016/06/03/david-cameron-did-a-george-
osb...](http://metro.co.uk/2016/06/03/david-cameron-did-a-george-osborne-
stance-in-his-eu-tv-debate-5923036/)

[https://twitter.com/themarklittle/status/681093939236073472](https://twitter.com/themarklittle/status/681093939236073472)

[http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/live-
experience/cps/400/cpsprodpb/vi...](http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/live-
experience/cps/400/cpsprodpb/vivo/live/images/2015/10/8/6bf312aa-7fe1-4d8d-9419-53b635b412aa.jpg)

[https://grousebeater.wordpress.com/2015/10/10/unelected-
rule...](https://grousebeater.wordpress.com/2015/10/10/unelected-rule/)

~~~
brudgers
The interesting thing about the first link is that locked knees are about the
worst possible stance for lightening quick ass kicking. That's perhaps why it
looks peculiar.

There's no imminent round-house kick their.

